# New Workhorse Video Offers Tour of Mach Manual Press Line



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you are shopping for a commercial-quality manual press, Workhorse recently released a video that offers a close-up look at the Mach manual printer line. The capsule introduction shows how these printers meet the needs of growing and high-volume shops with machines designed for accuracy; day-in, day-out ease of use; and durability.

The video highlights the large-diameter, full-length center shaft with tapered bearings and print station support struts for maximizing rigidity and platen stability, as well as other features designed for long-lasting accurate registration. These include the Mach’s welded-steel construction and lightweight, cast-aluminum center wheel for tight registration and smooth, quick turns. 

The demonstration also showcases the Mach series’ cast-aluminum print heads, which feature tool-free, dial-in off-contact and large-diameter registration knobs with x, y and z micro-registration and screen-angle adjust. 

Finally, the video points out the Mach’s versatility. In addition to being capable of using aluminum, wood, and aluminum quick-release platens, these printers can accommodate manual, automatic and oversized screens. Mach printers come in a variety of sizes and feature a lockable caster system, allowing for mobility.

See for yourself at Mach Manual Printer Series | Workhorse ProductsWorkhorse Products . 

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

